# Brownells Oxpho Blue



## bubdog (Feb 5, 2011)

I am in the process of refinishing my great uncles Remington 11-48  20ga. that was his bird hunting gun, my dad also used this gun a decent amount when he was younger.  I have already stripped the wood and I believe it is going to turn out great.  It has a lot of dings and a few stains on the stock so the gun will definitely had some character.  I have read that the Brownells Oxpho Blue is good stuff as long as you put in your time preparing for the finish.  Has anyone ever used Naval Jelly to clean the gun up before using steel wool.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Also I dont want to sand down too much, my great uncle engraved his initals and SSN into the barrel and reciever and I want to leave them on there.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 5, 2011)

navy jelly is pretty good at removing rust or bluing..


personally we use Evapo rust.

$19 gallon and you can use it over and over.

also leaves the bare metal protected afterwards.

the metal will be  left a bit dull 


for cold bluing Oxpho is pretty good stuff... heat the metal a bit prior helps


BTW if you get it all cleaned up and what a real hot blue, talk with Larry Rooks on these forums.


----------



## CAL (Feb 5, 2011)

Didn't know whether you knew this or not but for the dents you can place a damp cloth on top of the dents and put a steam iron on it and it will pull them out.Scotch brite pad will clean up the bluing pretty fast too.Take some pictures and show us your progress as you go along.I am sure many will be interested.


----------



## bubdog (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I have taken pictures and will post them as soon as I get a new card reader.  I hope to mostly be 90% finished this coming weekend, as long as the oxpho-blue arrives when it should.


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oxpho-blue works great,, rub it in slow and it will do its job.. be sure to rub down with steel wool.. then clean with alcohol before you apply OxBlue and the results will be good.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 16, 2011)

bubdog said:


> I am in the process of refinishing my great uncles Remington 11-48  20ga. that was his bird hunting gun, my dad also used this gun a decent amount when he was younger.  I have already stripped the wood and I believe it is going to turn out great.  It has a lot of dings and a few stains on the stock so the gun will definitely had some character.  I have read that the Brownells Oxpho Blue is good stuff as long as you put in your time preparing for the finish.  Has anyone ever used Naval Jelly to clean the gun up before using steel wool.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also I dont want to sand down too much, my great uncle engraved his initals and SSN into the barrel and reciever and I want to leave them on there.



Don't know bout' the naval jelly but the Brownells Oxpho Blue is a def. GO.. I have used it for everything from
complete re-blue to touch ups. 

That is some good stuff.

Little tip.. FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS on the prep.
Then use the finest un-oiled steel wool you can find
to burnish it it. (rub it in real hard).
Do as many coats as you need to get the finish you want.

Just FOLLOW the prep instructions between coats. 

Even a little oil from your skin will mess it up.


----------



## bubdog (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips.  I just finished the gun and it looks just like I wanted it to.  It looks like a gun that has been carried a lot hunting, but wiped down after every outing and stored properly.   I wish my dad was alive to see it, I think he would be very happy with it.


----------

